# Help Identifying Random Hole in crawl space



## ashipman (Dec 15, 2012)

I was doing an inspection on a house and found this hole in the ground under a conventional foundation. The hole is about three feet square, bricked in and contains discarded copper piping. The hole goes down several feet, too deep for me to tell exactly, and looks muddy/damp. The rest of the crawl space is bone dry. There is a separate apartment ten feet off the back of the house and my suspsicion is that this was created to run water/sewer to that apartment and tie it into the house. 

Anyone know what it is or seen anything like it before, and if so, is it something that needs to get fixed/covered/filled in etc? The house was originally built in 1955 if that helps.

Thanks,
A


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

It's probably where the bodies are buried.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

That's ur gateway to hell if you don't post a proper intro on this site..


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

It's the gate way to plumbing hell


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

You are the inspector, you tell us what it is.


----------



## JoshJ (May 10, 2012)

Probably an old gold mine:laughing:


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Those inspectors are very sharp indeed.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

You should fill it with concrete immediately :yes:


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

That's where my copper went. Just tell me where you are and I'll be there immediately.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Decommissioned plumbing chase from the original Mario on NES.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

